# Ohhhh, the guilt ....



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

We got a new toy, an IP camera to let us spy on the dog when we're gone. No reason, he's perfectly well-behaved when he's home alone, just sheer nosiness.

How's this for guilt-inducing?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh - now how can you ever leave him again?!


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Awwww.... 
We have one too! I love it. I can log in while at work and check to make sure everything is a-okay. When we first got it I had to limit myself to checking only a few times a day or risk getting fired 

The pic attached is when she was still crated during the day - sleeping on her back with legs everywhere!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

How much is that doggie in the window?


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

That is awesome... I would love one of those for my fosters... especially the last looney I had (she use to escape the crate - would have loved to see her work the crate while I wheren't around!)


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

hee hee, love it.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

The pictures tell the story......I changed jobs to be with the poodle.


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

Love it. It is a very guilt inducing picture.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Veeerrry Interesting! What type of witchcraft is this?? Where can I get such a camera? Does it record daily activities or do you need to be watching to catch the fun stuff?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, you know you can never go out again!!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I WANT one too. But I'm afraid I can't go anywhere without my boy anymore.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Where did you get that camera from?

I would be really interested in getting one too


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am actually considering getting one; I would looooooooooooove to see Sunny build his fortress on the back of the couch with my clothes in the morning. As soon as I turn the shower on (obviously the trigger here) he runs through my place and then I see my bluejeans mysteriously sliding across the foyer floor - knowing full well the little guy is pulling them, but it is so funny.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Panda said:


> Where did you get that camera from?
> 
> I would be really interested in getting one too


Me too.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> That is awesome... I would love one of those for my fosters... especially the last looney I had (she use to escape the crate - would have loved to see her work the crate while I wheren't around!)





plumcrazy said:


> Veeerrry Interesting! What type of witchcraft is this?? Where can I get such a camera? Does it record daily activities or do you need to be watching to catch the fun stuff?





schnauzerpoodle said:


> I WANT one too. But I'm afraid I can't go anywhere without my boy anymore.





Panda said:


> Where did you get that camera from?
> 
> I would be really interested in getting one too





liljaker said:


> I am actually considering getting one; I would looooooooooooove to see Sunny build his fortress on the back of the couch with my clothes in the morning. As soon as I turn the shower on (obviously the trigger here) he runs through my place and then I see my bluejeans mysteriously sliding across the foyer floor - knowing full well the little guy is pulling them, but it is so funny.





Marcie said:


> Me too.


Maybe we should see if someone will organize a "group buy"... Oooohhhh, ROWAN.... Where ARE you???? :lol: (jkjkjkjkjk!!!)


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Vasco's mom (JE-UK) this is the one I have - is yours similar?

Amazon.com: Foscam FI8918W Wireless/Wired Pan & Tilt IP/Network Camera with 8 Meter Night Vision and 3.6mm Lens (67° Viewing Angle) - Black NEWEST MODEL (replaces the FI8908W): Camera & Photo


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

plumcrazy said:


> Maybe we should see if someone will organize a "group buy"... Oooohhhh, ROWAN.... Where ARE you???? :lol: (jkjkjkjkjk!!!)


Rowan is running for the hills!!!! :aetsch:

JE-UK: That is both cute and sad. At least you know you're missed.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I got the EasyN wireless pan & tilt one, from Amazon, I think. A bit fiddly to set up,and we did learn the hard way that remote panning while the dog is home alone sets him barking! It has an audio feed too.

There is a way to set it up in motion detector mode, to start recording when it detects motion, but I haven't gotten to that bit yet :smile:. I can access it on my phone whenever I have a data connection, and capture stills from it. And it has infra-red (which is why the photo I posted looks b&w ... that's the infrared mode as there wasn't enough light in the room).

I have to restrict myself, otherwise I spend all day in fits of guilt! He sleeps in his chair-nest most of the time, but as soon as it gets dark (which is early!), he goes into When Is She Coming Home mode, and watches faithfully out the window.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

That looks great!! Do you have to drill it into the wall though? Not sure my mum will like that when we have to move back home next weekend....Maybe I can use blue tack or something on the worktop. I think its a great idea so I can see what he is doing when I am out. When I went out and left him with my mum she said she forgot he was with her as he just lay by the front door


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

This is simply the cutest thing!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I think he and liljaker's Sunny need to get together while their folks are at work...


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by PonkiPoodles 
That is awesome... I would love one of those for my fosters... especially the last looney I had (she use to escape the crate - would have loved to see her work the crate while I wheren't around!)
Quote:
Originally Posted by plumcrazy 
Veeerrry Interesting! What type of witchcraft is this?? Where can I get such a camera? Does it record daily activities or do you need to be watching to catch the fun stuff?
Quote:
Originally Posted by schnauzerpoodle 
I WANT one too. But I'm afraid I can't go anywhere without my boy anymore.
Quote:
Originally Posted by Panda 
Where did you get that camera from?

I would be really interested in getting one too 
Quote:
Originally Posted by liljaker 
I am actually considering getting one; I would looooooooooooove to see Sunny build his fortress on the back of the couch with my clothes in the morning. As soon as I turn the shower on (obviously the trigger here) he runs through my place and then I see my bluejeans mysteriously sliding across the foyer floor - knowing full well the little guy is pulling them, but it is so funny.
Quote:
Originally Posted by Marcie 
Me too.

Im adding myself to this list too!!! What a good idea..I had no idea they were so reasonable. 

How does it work? Does it only take pics when there is movement and does it take photos or video or both? Thanks!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Panda said:


> That looks great!! Do you have to drill it into the wall though? Not sure my mum will like that when we have to move back home next weekend....Maybe I can use blue tack or something on the worktop. I think its a great idea so I can see what he is doing when I am out. When I went out and left him with my mum she said she forgot he was with her as he just lay by the front door


No drilling, Panda ... it sits in its own stand on a table. Warning, it is addictive!

MsStella, it depends on how you set it up. This one is plugged into my home wifi network and is accessible through any Internet connection (with the camera password). So anywhere I can get on the internet, either at work or on my phone, I can go to the camera's web page and see real-time video.

Once I'm logged onto the camera, I can either record from it, or capture still photos. 

There is a way to set it up to record for x minutes when motion is detected, but I haven't played with that feature yet. 

I have an Android phone, and use an app called IP Cam Viewer Lite to view/control the camera remotely. It supports a ton of IP cameras.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

This is the camera I have:

EasyN Wireless IP camera Pan/Tilt 2-ways Audio Mobile: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

What made you choose that camera? I have seen some for £39.99 but may just get the one you got as the others might not be as good?


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

I love watching Finley while I'm at work... she sleeps most of the time but her positions get hilarious.










Sometimes, she'll stare right at the camera when I'm watching her... like she knows I'm watching.

(the bf hooked the camera up... Logitech webcam)


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

My family are trying to tell me not to get one as they say I will never get any work done and just get addicted to watching Panda cam lol. I still want one!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

aaawwww waiting for you to come home.....hubby and I have been saying we should get one of those or a CCTV installed. I'm super curious as to what mine do while we're away too. Every time we come home most of the pillows on the couch would be all over the floor :thinking:


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I am pretty sure Panda just sulks while we are out. He wont eat any treats when we are gone, he waits until we get home to eat them and I never see any new destruction on his toys so I presume he doesnt play either.


----------

